# Needle Exchange



## Slingshot Collective (Nov 14, 2018)

We share a building with the Berkeley Needle Emergency Exchange Distribution (NEED). https://berkeleyneed.org/

Among other things, "NEED offers overdose prevention treatment through the distribution of naloxone, an opioid antagonist that can prevent overdoses." Narcan saves lives! Please learn the laws where you live, and if you are in or around the San Francisco Bay Area, please drop by! One of our ex-members set up a Narcan training here in 2017, you probably could too.


----------



## ScumRag (Nov 15, 2018)

ScumRag said:


> Berkeley (& SF) is great & all to be spearheading the needle exchange program but sadly many -if not most- other cities in CA won't follow the lead cuz of our gracious repubtards in office. I knew of a woman who "got chased out" of SD cuz she tried to start one up.
> 
> I'm all for harm reduction but sadly it appears to be a NorCal thing.... :'(




I stand corrected:

San Diego's needle exchange, while not as prolific as the Bay Area's is noted below:

https://211sandiego.communityos.org/zf/profile/service/id/653449

Offers comprehensive services to help injection drug users reduce the risk of HIV and Hepatitis transmission. Services include individual education, case management, referrals to drug treatment and detoxification, and one-for-one syringe exchange. Services are provided from a mobile unit.

*New client are encouraged to attend one hour early for intake.*Geographical Area* All areas of San Diego County*Facility/ADA Access* Wheelchair Accessible*Intake Procedure* Call for information and location *Client Information* *Target Population* Substance Abusers*Intended Participants* AIDS, HIV Infections, Substance Abusers*Age Group* All Ages*Gender* Either*Languages Spoken* Spanish*Eligibility* Focuses on adults ages 18 years and older, but will help teens. *Fees or Charges* *Types of Fees* No fees. *Availability* *Hours of Operation* 6:00 pm-9:00 pm Thursday; 10:00 am-1:00 pm Friday 
*JanFebMarAprMayJunJulAugSepOctNovDec





































* *MonTueWedThuFriSatSun






* *MorningsAfternoonsEveningsNights






* 
*Main Phone* (619) 380-0678 www.fhcsd.org


----------



## EV jo (Nov 16, 2018)

Been trying to get one going so I can train & distribute narcan @ my local food not bombs chapter do you have any advice on how to get certified/ aquire lots on narcan kits


----------



## EV jo (Nov 16, 2018)

EV jo said:


> Been trying to get one going so I can train & distribute narcan @ my local food not bombs chapter do you have any advice on how to get certified/ aquire lots on narcan kits


In California I believe the laws where I’m at is the same or similar to the bay


----------



## Sleipnir (Nov 16, 2018)

or we could not shoot up deadly chemicals into our bodies
hmmm...



Slingshot Collective said:


> We share a building with the Berkeley Needle Emergency Exchange Distribution (NEED). https://berkeleyneed.org/
> 
> Among other things, "NEED offers overdose prevention treatment through the distribution of naloxone, an opioid antagonist that can prevent overdoses." Narcan saves lives! Please learn the laws where you live, and if you are in or around the San Francisco Bay Area, please drop by! One of our ex-members set up a Narcan training here in 2017, you probably could too.


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Nov 19, 2018)

Sleipnir said:


> or we could not shoot up deadly chemicals into our bodies
> hmmm...


The ex-member of our Collective who made this post has been sober for over a year and a half.


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Nov 19, 2018)

EV jo said:


> In California I believe the laws where I’m at is the same or similar to the bay


Please contact the Berkeley and/or San Francisco Needle Exchanges directly.


----------



## BusGypsy (Jan 24, 2019)

I feel somewhat mixed about these, tbh.
On the one hand, definite YAY for hard reduction.
But tweakers and heroin addicts are getting really bad here. They leave needles everywhere. They smash and grab homes and cars to feed their addiction.
I think those drugs are just so gross, it's really hard for me to imagine how anyone could think trying them is a good idea. But I also have loved ones who've recovered. I just can't imagine why anyone would even try getting into that stuff. And why should I support it if it leads to more needles?
I kind of feel like proponents of needle exchanges should be cleaning up needles left around.


----------



## ScumRag (Jan 24, 2019)

BusGypsy said:


> I feel somewhat mixed about these, tbh.
> On the one hand, definite YAY for hard reduction.
> But tweakers and heroin addicts are getting really bad here. They leave needles everywhere. They smash and grab homes and cars to feed their addiction.
> I think those drugs are just so gross, it's really hard for me to imagine how anyone could think trying them is a good idea. But I also have loved ones who've recovered. I just can't imagine why anyone would even try getting into that stuff. And why should I support it if it leads to more needles?
> I kind of feel like proponents of needle exchanges should be cleaning up needles left around.



Sadly, you dont know how needle EXCHANGE works. 

Say I'm a user & tryin to find clean needles. No one has any. I risk HIV, HEP & other diseases. 

Then, poof! A needle EXCHANGE comes to town. With out having to pay anything, i can EXCHANGE my dirty rigs for clean ones, with the added bonus of getting clean works, alcohol pads, new cookers, etc.

The dirty rigs are discarded using medically safe disposal.


----------



## BusGypsy (Jan 24, 2019)

ScumRag said:


> Sadly, you dont know how needle EXCHANGE works.
> 
> Say I'm a user & tryin to find clean needles. No one has any. I risk HIV, HEP & other diseases.
> 
> ...



Ha, I know how they're "supposed" to work. What I'm saying is that's not always what DOES happen. And I wonder how much enabling a dirty habit is a good idea when it seems like it just encourages it. A Needle Exchange pops up, all the needle users flock to it, and suddenly there's more needles around.


----------



## ScumRag (Jan 27, 2019)

BusGypsy said:


> Ha, I know how they're "supposed" to work. What I'm saying is that's not always what DOES happen. And I wonder how much enabling a dirty habit is a good idea when it seems like it just encourages it. A Needle Exchange pops up, all the needle users flock to it, and suddenly there's more needles around.




Ok. You know what dude? In my earlier years I'd totally be down to pick a fight with you over this (cuz that's obviously what you want- & thx for the shit rating fyi) but I'm older & wiser now and not willing to partake in your bullshit. Take care.


----------



## BusGypsy (Jan 27, 2019)

ScumRag said:


> Ok. You know what dude? In my earlier years I'd totally be down to pick a fight with you over this (cuz that's obviously what you want- & thx for the shit rating fyi) but I'm older & wiser now and not willing to partake in your bullshit. Take care.



lol you would escalate it to physical violence? It's interpersonal communications; if you resort to something as abhorrent as fighting in a one on one conversation with another person, it just shows you've run out of words to say. Beating up someone doesn't prove anything except possessing a small vocabulary and insuifficent conflict resolution skills,; like; oooh, you used your fists! That must take some forethought. Congrats being able to defeat soneone with BRUTE STRENGTH and brutality. Just like a giant corportation. But good luck with that.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 17, 2019)

Needle Exchanges help to reduce the spread of HIV and Hep C in communities. They offer safe shooting tips and are places where a user might find out about services available to them if they are looking to get clean.



BusGypsy said:


> Ha, I know how they're "supposed" to work. What I'm saying is that's not always what DOES happen. And I wonder how much enabling a dirty habit is a good idea when it seems like it just encourages it. A Needle Exchange pops up, all the needle users flock to it, and suddenly there's more needles around.


With this same argument, you could say that teaching sex education or handing out condoms to teens at school is not good, because it will just encourage them to have sex more. When we all know, they are gonna do it anyway....


----------

